#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Do you want to know more about blockchain technology?

## Neo

Here is chance for you to join a meetup in Sri Lanka and learn more about blockchain technology. 

The meetup will cover below areas.


BlockChain TechnologyBitcoinBitcoin MiningEthereumDistributed System ConsensusSample Blockchain applicationsand Build your own blockchain with Golang and Scala

https://www.meetup.com/Champsoft-Blockchain-Meetup/

600_471203481.jpg

----------


## Arthi

> Here is chance for you to join a meetup in Sri Lanka and learn more about blockchain technology. 
> 
> The meetup will cover below areas.
> 
> 
> BlockChain TechnologyBitcoinBitcoin MiningEthereumDistributed System ConsensusSample Blockchain applicationsand Build your own blockchain with Golang and Scala
> 
> Champsoft Blockchain Enthusiasts (Colombo, Sri Lanka) | Meetup
> 
> 600_471203481.jpg


Now a days i am searching about bitcoin related news i think it will help to get what i need, Thank you for sharing!

----------

